# Πώς θα εξηγήσω την ονομαστική και την αιτιατική σε ξένους;



## filikoutounia (Mar 25, 2011)

Ονομαστική και αιτιατική ο Αντρέας, τον Αντρέα
μου έχουν γράψει κποι Ο αδελφός της Μαρίας είναι .... τον Αντρέα αντί ο Αντρέας 
τους έχω πει πως έχουμε την ονομαστική nominative όταν ξεκινάμε μια πρόταση και είναι Ο Γιάννης the subject το υποκείμενο... και όταν είναι το αντικείμενο the object βάζουμε αιτιατική accusative
Βλέπω ... τον Αντρέα (χωρίς το τελικο ς όπως όταν χαιρετάμε κπν και λέμε γεια σου Αντρέα) 

Τώρα γ το 'Ο φίλος του πχ είναι ο Αντρέας' αντί τον Αντρέα, θα τους πω απλά (6 μαθήματα ελληνικών έχουν κάνει τώρα α' επιπεδο) πως όταν έχει στην πρόταση το ρήμα είμαι βάζουμε ονομαστική ο ? γτ είναι πολύ νωρίς να αναφέρω κατηγορούμενα κλπ.

Επίσης μπερδευτήκανε από το πρώτο μάθημα όταν μαθαίνανε Τον λένε.... Την λένε.... 

Γνωρίζει κανείς κανενα site που τα εξηγεί να τα καταλάβω και εγώ πώς να τους τα εξηγήσω ??????


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Καλώς την.
Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να έχει διδάξει κανείς ξένους αρκετά χρόνια, για να του έχει δοθεί η ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει και διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις.
Το πρόβλημα του ξένου εδώ είναι ότι μπορεί να καταλάβει τη διαφορά υποκειμένου - αντικειμένου, αλλά στη γλώσσα του θα έχει Andrew και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Αφού εξηγήσεις τη σημασία των πτώσεων στην ελληνική και ότι την κάτσανε γιατί θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν πεντέξι διαφορετικούς τύπους εκεί που στη γλώσσα τους έχουν π.χ. δύο, θα τους εξηγήσεις ότι θα πρέπει να σκέφτονται με δικές τους αντωνυμίες, που αλλάζουν.
Andrew saw...
He saw...
Ο Ανδρέας είδε...

I saw Andrew.
I saw him.
Είδα τον Ανδρέα.

It is Andrew's.
It is his.
Είναι του Ανδρέα.

Αλλά δεν έχω διδάξει ελληνικά σε ξένους, οπότε μπορεί να υπάρχει και καλύτερος τρόπος.

(Εγώ δεν έχω συνηθίσει καθόλου τις συντμήσεις των sms, οπότε θα μου κάνεις ένα χατίρι να μου τα γράφεις ολογράφως, γιατί σκοντάφτω συνέχεια στο κείμενό σου.)


----------



## anef (Mar 25, 2011)

Εγώ, έχοντας διδάξει για κάποια χρόνια ελληνικά σε ξένους, θα έλεγα πως το καλύτερο είναι να βασίσεις τα μαθήματά σου σε μια από τις επικοινωνιακές μεθόδους που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο. Είναι πολύ καλύτερες αυτές οι μέθοδοι όταν απευθύνεσαι σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν διδαχτεί τη δική τους ή άλλη γλώσσα με βάση γραμματικούς κανόνες, όπως παραδοσιακά την μαθαίναμε εμείς. Μια σειρά είναι το 'Επικοινωνήστε ελληνικά', έχει βγει όμως κι άλλη μια καλή σειρά της οποίας τον τίτλο δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι. 

Εκεί οι πτώσεις διδάσκονται σταδιακά και οι μαθητές τις μαθαίνουν με βάση τη λειτουργία τους στον λόγο. Μπορείς βέβαια επικουρικά να αναφέρεις και κανόνες όταν σε ρωτάνε, πάντα όμως επισημαίνοντας πως δεν χρειάζεται να βιάζονται να μάθουν όλη τη λογική με μιας και ότι θα πρέπει να αφομοιώνουν σταδιακά (παραδείγματα από τη δική τους γλώσσα σαν αυτά που αναφέρει ο nickel βοηθάνε επίσης πολύ). Για το _είναι _π.χ. δεν χρειάζεται να μιλήσεις για κατηγορούμενα, αρκεί να δείξεις διαφορετικά παραδείγματα αντιπαραβάλλοντας το _είναι _με άλλα ρήματα που παίρνουν αντικείμενο. Ο προσανατολισμός δηλ. μπορεί να είναι πιο πολύ η λειτουργία και όχι οι λεπτομερείς κανόνες και η ορολογία. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως.


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 25, 2011)

ευχαριστώ παιδιά
σωστά λέτε, θα τα απλοποιήσω και εγώ και θα χρησιμοποιήσω σίγουρα τα παραδείγματα στην αγγλική όπως είπε και ο nickel


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αφού εξηγήσεις τη σημασία των πτώσεων στην ελληνική και ότι την κάτσανε γιατί θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν πεντέξι διαφορετικούς τύπους εκεί που στη γλώσσα τους έχουν π.χ. δύο, θα τους εξηγήσεις ότι θα πρέπει να σκέφτονται με δικές τους αντωνυμίες, που αλλάζουν.


Όμως μην θεωρείς και δεδομένο ότι όλοι είναι αποκλειστικά αγγλόφωνοι. Κάλλιστα μπορεί η μητρική τους γλώσσα να έχει τόσες πτώσεις, συντακτικούς περιορισμούς και υποπεριπτώσεις, που η ελληνική να ισοδυναμεί με βόλτα στο πάρκο. Βόλτα διαφορετική απ' τη δική τους γλώσσα, αλλά και πάλι πιο εύκολη.

Γενικά κι εγώ είμαι σύμφωνος με την anef, ότι οι εδραιωμένες μέθοδοι ελληνικών για ξένους είναι ο βέλτιστος (για να μην πω ο μοναδικός) τρόπος προσέγγισης. Προσθέτω κι εγώ πηγές:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/foreign/index.html
http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/ και http://www.nglt.uoa.gr/books_el.html
http://home.scarlet.be/~giedoc/tino/helmet01.htm


----------



## anef (Mar 25, 2011)

Σημασία έχει επίσης η ηλικία των μαθητών, το μορφωτικό τους επίπεδο και τα ενδιαφέροντά τους. Για παράδειγμα, τα κείμενα που έχει το βιβλίο 'Τα νέα ελληνικά για ξένους' (αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν στο Σχολείο της Ν. Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, στη Θεσσαλονίκη) δεν παρουσίαζαν τόσο ενδιαφέρον για ανθρώπους που ζούσαν στο εξωτερικό (έκανα τα μαθήματα Αγγλία), ενώ ίσως είναι πιο κατάλληλα για όσους ζουν και σπουδάζουν με Εράσμους στη Θεσσαλονίκη (Χρησιμοποιούσα, ωστόσο, κάποιες ασκήσεις του).

Το καλύτερο είναι, εφόσον ξέρεις ήδη τους μαθητές σου αρκετά, να ξεφυλλίσεις διάφορες σειρές στα βιβλιοπωλεία και να αποφασίσεις. Αν κάνεις μαθήματα σε μετανάστες, ίσως σ' ενδιαφέρει και η εκδήλωση που θα γίνει τον Απρίλιο στην Αθήνα με τίτλο 'Ελληνικά για μετανάστες: Πώς, από ποιους, με ποιο σκοπό;'.


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

Anef αν ήμουν ακόμη Αθήνα θα ήθελα πολύ να ερχόμουν στην εκδήλωση.... Στο θέμα μας, η ομάδα είναι διαφορετικών εθνικοτήτων πάνω από 30. Μιλώ στην αγγλική όταν εξηγώ ένα νέο φαινόμενο αλλά προσπαθώ να τους μαθαίνω κάποιους όρους (ρήμα, ουσιαστικό, κατάληξη κλπ) ώστε σταδιακά να καταλαβαίνουν πώς εξηγείται κάτι στα ελληνικά. 

Τα κύρια βιβλία που συμβουλεύομαι είναι Ελληνικά 1+1, Τα νέα Ελληνικά για ξένους και Επικοινωνήστε ελληνικά. Το τελευταίο τα εξηγεί πολύ απλά ευτυχώς. Προς το παρόν πρέπει στο επόμενο μάθημα να τους ξεκαθαρίσω αυτή τη χρήση της ονομαστικής όταν συστήνουμε κάποιον Αυτός είναι ο... να μην ξαναγράψουν αυτός είναι τον ..... :) και μετά με τα διάφορα ρήματα βλέπω φωνάζω κυνηγώ τον / την κλπ


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2011)

Δύσκολα τα πράματα με τόσο μεγάλη τάξη, θέλει υπομονή :) 

Δηλαδή, ακόμα κι αν εξηγήσεις θεωρητικά τον κανόνα (όχι μόνο αυτόν, γενικά) μπορεί πάλι να υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα κάνουν λάθος στην πράξη. Είναι πολύ φυσικό, όμως, οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο να εμπεδώνεται ο κανόνας με τη χρήση. 

(Σόρυ που είπαμε τόσα πράγματα για τις σειρές, που προφανώς σου είναι άχρηστα, απλά δεν ήταν φανερό απ' την αρχή αν χρησιμοποιείς ή όχι) 

Καλή δύναμη!


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

συγνώμη παρεξήγηση, έγραφα γρήγορα, είναι 30 χρονών η ομάδα, στο σύνολο περίπου 15. Όχι 30 άτομα....


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

ευχαριστώ πάντως να'στε καλά !!!!


----------



## Irini (Mar 28, 2011)

Μεγάλο και μπερδεμένο ζήτημα, ειδικά αφού δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια μητρική γλώσσα και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για συστηματική διδασκαλία. Αφού όμως οι πτώσεις είναι πολύ βασικές στα Ελληνικά, μερικές γενικές συμβουλές που με έχουν βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν (εκτός από όσα έχουν προαναφερθεί). 

1) Δώσε του πλήρεις κανόνες γραπτώς (φωτοτυπία ή κάτι), ωραία και ταξινομημένα, απλά και καθαρά. Πες τους να τους βάλουν στην άκρη. Οι περισσότεροι δεν θα τους χρησιμοποιήσουν άμεσα αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν αρκετοί που, είτε τώρα είτε αργότερα, θα θελήσουν να τους έχουν εύκαιρους. Προς θεού, μην ακολουθήσεις την ξύλινη γλώσσα των περισσότερων γραμματικών.

2) Άλλαξε τα φώτα στην έρμη την Αγγλική. Σε όσους το έχω κάνει (αφού πρώτα απολογηθώ για το κατακρεούργημα της γλώσσας του Σαίξπηρ και του Χέμινγουει τους άρεσε και γέλασαν πολύ. Κάτι του στυλ "Suppose you added a z at the end of every word that functions as the object". Βάλτους να φτιάξουν μια σωστή πρόταση με αυτούς τους νέους κανόνες στην Αγγλική. (εκτός των άλλων, με μερικά παραδείγματα που θα τους δώσεις, βοηθάς να καταλάβουν τι είναι αυτό το άτιμο το object αφού πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν την ορολογία συντακτικού και γραμματικής).

3) Για πιο προχωρημένες καταστάσεις, φτιάξε λάθος προτάσεις και πες τους να βρουν το λάθος και γιατί είναι λάθος.

4) Πες τους να χρησιμοποιήσουν το Ίντερνετ. Πρότεινέ τους φόρουμ που μπορούν να πάνε για να ρωτήσουν τυχόν απορίες που δεν έχεις χρόνο να απαντήσεις εσύ (το λέω μόνο λόγω εντατικών. Ξέρω πόση πίεση χρόνου υπάρχει). Γενικότερα, κι όχι μόνο για τις πτώσεις, μερικές απλές ιστοριούλες μπορεί να τους βοηθήσουν (π.χ. παραμύθια που ήδη γνωρίζουν, ειδήσεις που ήδη γνωρίζουν κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Όλοι οι νεότεροι δάσκαλοι μού έχουν πει ότι οι μαθητές αγαπούν την άσκηση που περιγράφεις στο #3 (σε όλα τα επίπεδα). Αλλά βρήκα πολύ διασκεδαστικό και πρωτότυπο το παιχνίδι του #2. Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να φέρει λαμπρά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 28, 2011)

έχω ήδη σκεφτεί τα λάθη και το δοκίμασα όταν ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ πως γνωρίζουν την ορθογραφία του ρ. είμαι.... τους άρεσε και ήταν καλό κόλπο... 

οπότε καλή ιδέα θα το δοκιμάσω και σε απλές προτάσεις αύριο με τις κλίσεις. Αυτό που ετοίμασα επίσης είναι λέξεις ανακατεμένες να βγάλουν προτάσεις. Και αυτό βοηθά γιατί κάνουν εξάσκηση των πρήγούμενων μαθημάτων άρθρο, συμφωνία ρήματος και προσώπου ακόμη και για τη θέση των λέξεων και τη μεγάλη ελευθερία που έχει η γλώσσα μας ανάλογα με το μήνυμα που θες να δώσεις. 

Επίσης όπως λες αντικείμενο και υποκείμενο είναι όροι που πιθανότατα να μην γνωρίζει ο καθημερινός άνθρωπος οπότε καλύτερα με άλλα λόγια να το εξηγήσω... αυτό που θα ήθελα να υπήρχε σε κάποιο βιβλίο είναι μια πιο συστηματική επεξήγηση τι είναι αιτιατική και πώς εκφράζεται στη γλώσσα, γτ πέρα από τα ουσιατικά που παίρνουν την αιτιατική παίρνουν και οι αντωνυμίες δεν είναι.... αυτο το "τον λένε" ..... ή το "με λένε " είναι αιτιατικές..... και έτσι θα τα είχα όλα μαζεμένα θεωρώ... τώρα είναι λίγο κομματιασμένη η χρήση της αιτιατικής από την εμπρόθετη από, σε + τον στον κλπ στο όνομα που παίρνει θέση αντικειμένου.... θα προτιμούσα μια πιο "καθαρή" συνολική εικόνα της... ε καλά βλέπουμε πώς θα πάει... 
ευχαριστώ και πάλι


----------



## Irini (Mar 29, 2011)

Κοίτα, τα βιβλία μπορούν να βοηθήσουν μόνο μέχρι ενός σημείου. Αν δεν φτιάξεις τις δικές σου σημειώσεις (αυτό εννοούσα με τις φωτοτυπίες) δεν θα δεις φως. Ο ευκολότερος τρόπος για νέο δάσκαλο (και καμια φορά και για παλιό εδώ που τα λέμε) είναι να πάρεις όλους τους κανόνες από τα διάφορα βιβλία, να τους συγκεντρώσεις με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο, να τους ταξινομήσεις, και μετά να τους ξαναγράψεις σαν ενιαίο κείμενο με όποιες αλλαγές θωρείς απαραίτητες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 29, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Το πανεπιστήμιο του Στρασβούργου έχει ένα κέντρο εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών -το Spiral- το οποίο επικεντρώνεται σε γλώσσες που δεν διδάσκονται τόσο πολύ -ως ξένες γλώσσες εννοείται. Μέσα σε αυτές είναι και τα ελληνικά. Πέρα των όσων μέσων διαθέτει το κέντρο (υπολογιστές, σιντί, βίντεο, βιβλία και αλληλεκμάθηση), ο ιστότοπός του διαθέτει συνδέσμους προς ιστοτόπους εκμάθησης των αντίστοιχων γλωσσών, προς ηλεκτρονικά λεξικά, ακόμα και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς. Για τα ελληνικά ο σύνδεσμος είναι αυτός.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, οι γλώσσες που καλύπτει το πρόγραμμα είναι (αντιγράφω γιατί βαριέμαι να τα γράψω, συγγνώμη): 
Alsacien
Arabe
Bulgare
Chinois mandarin
Coréen
Danois
Espéranto
Grec moderne
Hébreu
Hongrois
Italien
Japonais
Néerlandais
Norvégien
Persan
Polonais
Portugais
Roumain
Russe
Serbo-Croate
Suédois
Slovaque
Tchèque
Turc


----------

